# CNRC - Central Nebraska Retriever Club



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

CNRC FT closes tonight, Monday April13, 2014

This is a 1st event for this new club in Central Nebraska.

We are light #'s for the Derby -- looks like a small trial in general for all the other stakes as well.

The club members have gain access to some nice new grounds-

Please give it some consideration.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

115 Entries-- a nice size trial for our first one.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Keep us posted John.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Q call back to WB--- 1,2,4,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,18--- 13 dogs


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Open to LB. 3,5,7,,10,16,18,19,21,22,23,28,29,30,34,36,37,38,39,41,43,44. (Scratch. 35). 43 started 21 back


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Open to Water Blind;(16 dogs). #. 5,18,19,21,22,23,28,29,30,36,37,38,39,41,43,44

Corrected - sorry me bad!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting but double check your Open callbacks, #3 is not back and I believe #5 is.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

You are correct-my bad it is 5 and not 3


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Qual results
1- Lacy 2 H-Knutson
2-Dice. 10 H- Blythe
3-Kirby. 4. H- Nemitz
4-Peerless. 15 H -Blythe
RJ- Bandit. 8 H- Peterson
4 Jams---dog 1, 13, 14, 16


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Open callbacks 18, 21, 23, 28, 29, 36,37,38 to the water marks


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Open callbacks 18, 21, 23, 28, 29, 36,37,38


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Open callbacks 18, 21, 23, 28, 29, 36,37,38


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Do I hear an echo? But seriously John, thanks for keeping those of us at home up to date!


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Am 1st series call backs- 1-5,7,8,14-18,20,21,23,26,2828,31-33,35. (24 dogs)


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Open Placements
1st-- #29. Abbey. Marcy Wright H. O- Fregelette
2nd-- #23. Abe. Bart Peterson H O- Hoggatt
3rd -- #38. Truman. Bart Peterson H. O- Young
4th-- #37. Air. O/H. Dennis Pugh
RJ # 28. Gibbs. Steve Blyth H. O- Swenson
J- 18. Butler Paul Knudsen H. O- Smith
J- 21. Tubby. OH Aycock


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Am call back to WB----1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 8, 10, 11, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21, 26, 28, 29, 31, 33, & 35. To the best of my book. #31 starts.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Am call back to Water Marks-- # 2,3,10,11,18,21,28,35. (8 dogs)


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Am results 1st. # 3. Air. H Pugh 2nd. #2. Check. H. Howard 3rd. 18. Porter. H Burk 4th. # 21. Manny. H Bickley #RJ. #11. Butler. H Smith J. 10. Holland. H. Aycock J. 28. Stanley. H. Fregelette 

Thanks for all the support for our first trial. Thanks to WNRC for mentoring us. Thank you to all the Judges for volunteering their time and talent. A Huge Thanks to our new club committee : Larry and Helen Heil Dan Garner Tom Sutliff Rob And Donna Winter Mark Greaseman Bart Peterson Dalton Peterson Joe Harris Melissa Hoggatt Our Birdboys!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

John, thanks for all the updated posts. Thanks starting a new club. And thanks to all the members of the 
Central Nebraska Retriever Club, you all put on a first class trial! The grounds were excellent and your efforts are very much appreciated. I will be back next year


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

J Hoggatt said:


> Am results 1st. # 3. Air. H Pugh 2nd. #2. Check. H. Howard 3rd. 18. Porter. H Burk 4th. # 21. Manny. H Bickley #RJ. #11. Butler. H Smith J. 10. Holland. H. Aycock J. 28. Stanley. H. Fregelette
> 
> Thanks for all the support for our first trial. Thanks to WNRC for mentoring us. Thank you to all the Judges for volunteering their time and talent. A Huge Thanks to our new club committee : Larry and Helen Heil Dan Garner Tom Sutliff Rob And Donna Winter Mark Greaseman Bart Peterson Dalton Peterson Joe Harris Melissa Hoggatt Our Birdboys!


Good Job On 1st Field trial.

The workers and throwers were awesome. You will get logistics and signs to various stakes smoothed out with no problem, I'm sure. Love the open and amat land area.

Congrats to all that finished trial. 

Good job Dennis and Dr Bill on Amat placements and Steve Blythe, my Pro, on qual and open results. 

Thanks to judges for their time.

Best


----------

